# Angeln auf den Bahamas



## chaturanga (29. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben:

Im Juni 2013 fliege ich auf die Bahamas. Ich werde in Freeport/Gand Bahama sein und suche jetzt nach Informationen bzw. Erfahrungen i.S.
Fangtechniken vom Strand aus, Hochseeangeln, Bootscharter und weitere allg. Infos über das Angeln dort.

Danke im voraus,

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Wollebre (30. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf den Bahamas*

ist schon ein paar Jahrzente her als ich der Insel war.
Am besten war Brandungangeln an der Südküste aus Bonefish etc.
Köder Stückenfisch. Im Supermarkt oder den Hotelkoch fragen.
Am besten vorher bei ablaufenden Wasser das Gebiet erforschen.
Quer durch die Insel geht ein Kanal, so ungefähr in der Mitte der Insel. Mal Google Earth anschmeissen.
Bei auflaufendem Wasser zogen damals Schwärme von Stachelmakrelen durch. Spinnrute bis 40g und 10 g Federjigs und kannst n Verkaufsstand auffmachen.....bester Abnehmer war damals der Hotelkoch.
Wie es jetzt mit Hochseetouren aussieht wäre Spekulation.
Aber mal googeln mit: sport fishing freeport bahamas
da kommen reichlich Infos.
Bevor man sich evtl. Ärger einhandelt, prüfe auch ob man zwischenzeitlich einen Angelschein kaufen muss!

Dann mal prüfen ob man von den Molen des kleinen Hafen angeln darf.
Den gab es noch nicht als ich da war. Sieht jedenfalls interessant aus.

In diesem Chatboard sollte es auch Infos geben:
www.thehulltruth.com/

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Fangfisch (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf den Bahamas*

Sers Wolfgang,

ist ja echt witzig. Ich wollte gerade nach Tipps fragen, weil ich im Juni 2013 auf den Bahamas bin (Andros).
Das wichtigste für mich ist natürlich die Angelausrüstung und die Köder. Vorzugsweise fischt man dort ja auf Bonefisch. Da ich aber kein besonders guter Fliegenfischer bin, werde ich es mit der Spinnrute versuchen. Ich war vor 2 Jahren in Florida und da konnte man noch zwei Gepäckstücke mitnehmen. Das ist jetzt leider vorbei und deshalb wird eine Reiserute für den Koffer besorgt. Hab mir mal die Sportex Carat Z in Augenschein genommen. Die ist aber für mein Empfinden ganz schön heavy. Als Rolle hab ich die Saltiga game 3500. Mit der Combo könnte ich mich aber gut mit Tarpon und Barracuda anlegen:q
Aber für die Bones brauche ich noch was leichteres. Dachte da an Shimano Sustain 2500 und eine Gloomis Rute. Schau ma mal ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift. 
Bin gespannt ob es noch Tipps von Forenmitglieder gibt.

Gruss Aleks


----------



## Zacki (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf den Bahamas*

Hallo Bahama-Fans,
ich war letztes Jahr über Ostern 14 Tage auf den Bahamas - auf Long Island und würde Euch folgende Tips geben, die natürlich nur für Long Island überprüft sind:
1. Big Game Ausfahrten waren extrem preisintensiv (1000 - 1200 US für eine Ausfahrt werden gerne genommen. Da macht es Sinn, sich möglichst gleich vor Ort am Anfang umzhören, ob man Mitangler findet, um sich die Kosten zu teilen
2. Bonefishing ist der absolute Hammer dort, aber ohne Guide wirds extrem schwierig - wenn Ihr Fliegenfisher seid, nehmt eine 8/9 er Rute mit und bucht einen Guide - auf Long Island gabs den mit Boot schon für 250-300 US pro Tag - der war zwschendurch auch mit mir Schleppen auf Barracuda - ein paar flach und hektisch laufende Wobbler machen da Sinn. Das Bonefishing draußen in den Flats war unglaublich - im türkisblauem Nichts waten wir bis zur Hüfte Barfuss durch die Lagunen - Schulen mit Hunderten von Bonefischen, um uns herum Zitronenhaie und Barracudas um die 2 Meter dazwischen versuchen uns die Fische vom Haken zu holen. Ohne Guide sicher nicht möglich gewesen.
3. Überraschend war das Brandungsangeln. Ein paar Versuche am Tage mit Spinnrute brachten keine Erfolge, es waren beim Schnorcheln auch keine Fische zu sehen. Ich habe dann einige Abende vom Strand aus gefischt, dabei war meine Teleskop-Brandungsrute in 75cm Kofferlänge äußerst hilfreich: In der Tiefkühltruhe im Supermarkt findet Ihr Tintenfische. Diese an der Grundmontage gegen späten Nachmittag -  nur bei Flut, sonst läuft garnix!! - ca 2-5 Meter neben Felsen auf den Sand in der Brandung ablegen, etwa 2/0er Haken 50er Fluorocarbon-Vorfach (Meist reicht es 20-30 Meter rauszukommen (dort war es ca. 2 Meter tief - auch mit der Spinnrute noch möglich) und dann ging es an zwei Ruten ab, dass ich nicht dazu gekommen bin, mein Kalik-Bier auszutrinken. Dicke Snapper, große Jackfish, fetter Grey ocean Trigger bissen wie verrückt. Nur 10 Meter vom Strand wurde ein ca. 90er gehakter ?, der auf einen Köderfisch gebissen hatte, vor unserem Augen von einem Hai verspeist und der zerlegte dann mein Stahlvorfach - meine Frau ging seit dem nicht mehr an unserem Strand baden...
Irgendein Fisch zog einfach bei geschlossener Bremse ab, bis die Schnur irgendwo an einem Stein riss. Nehmt fürs Brandungsangeln keine Geflochtene, wenn Steine da sind. Ihr braucht eine starke große Stationärrolle mit großem Fassungsvermögen - z.B. die 7000 er Penn - Spinnfischer gibts schon für 70,- Wenn Ihr vom Strand aus angeln wollt, noch ein kleiner Tipp: Nehmt eine 1,5 Liter Wasserflasche, schneidet oben das Loch etwas größer, dass Eure Rute gerade reinpasst, grabt die Flasche im Sand ein und Ihr habt einen prima Rutenhalter - und zieht ggf. lange Hosen an oder reibt Euch mit Insektenschutz gegen Strandflöhe ein. Viel Spass - Ihr seid zu beneiden und Petri. Gruss Zacki.


----------



## schoetti1 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf den Bahamas*

Sehr geile Aussichten, ich bin im Januar vom 05.01 - 12.01.2014 vor Ort, Flug ist schon gebucht :vik:. Vorher heißt es noch New York, Washington und Orlando. Ich hoffe das man sich vor Ort das nötigen Geschirr ausleihen kann, da wohl in unserem Gepäck kaum noch die Möglichkeit besteht eine Angelausrüstung unter zu kriegen. Ich hoffe vor Ort ein paar Leute zusammen zu kriegen um eine Chartertour auf hoher See zu machen. Ansonsten sind Barracudas auf jeden Fall Pflicht :l
Viel Spaß den anderen die dieses Jahr schon dort sind und ich hoffe doch auf einen ausführlichen Bericht


----------



## Zacki (10. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf den Bahamas*

Hi Schoetti,

das mit dem Ausleihen wird wohl nur was, wenn Du ein Boot zum Hochseefischen buchst. Ansonsten kannst Du froh sein, wenn Du auf den Outer Islands überhaupt ein paar Haken im Supermarkt findest. Pack eine Reiserute in den Koffer und suche vor Ort lieber nach Sonnercreme.

Gruss Zacki.


----------

